# Getting the Cotton Candy client to work?



## tingo (Oct 2, 2012)

Not really sure if this question belongs in this forum, please move it if appropriate.

I've got myself a Cotton Candy. This neat little device has a client program stored on a FAT partition on the microSD card of the device. A FreeBSD client program doesn't exist, but there is a linux one. So I tried starting it:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ /media/linux/qt_slave_32.exe
/media/linux/qt_slave_32.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
and

```
tingo@kg-v2$ /media/linux/qt_slave_32_ubuntu_11.10.exe
/media/linux/qt_slave_32_ubuntu_11.10.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
My machine has the Linuxolator loaded,

```
root@kg-v2# kldstat | grep lin
 8    1 0xffffffff81212000 40c3     linprocfs.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff81217000 1f111    linux.ko
12    1 0xffffffff81244000 25e      linux_adobe.ko
```

and the following linux ports installed

```
root@kg-v2# pv | grep linux
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0        =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_2     =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-cups-libs-1.3.11_1  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1     =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1       =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.236_1  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-gnutls-2.4.2_1    =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_4     =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-jpeg-6b           =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-libgcrypt-1.4.4   =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-libgpg-error-1.6  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18      =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-libtasn1-1.5      =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-libxml2-2.7.3_2   =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6        =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1  =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g    =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-pango-1.28.3      =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2      =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1   =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2        =  up-to-date with port 
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1   =  up-to-date with port 
linux-libgtkembedmoz-0.0.20100806  =  up-to-date with port 
linux_base-f10-10_5         =  up-to-date with port 
opera-linuxplugins-12.02    =  up-to-date with port
```
My machine runs FreeBSD 8.3-stable:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #6: Fri Apr 27 23:50:55 CEST 2012
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
There doesn't seem to be a Linux QT4 port in ports, only x11-toolkits/linux-qt33. And I don't believe installing that will help.
Any hints on fixing this?


----------

